# Commecial Floor Care for your business



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We don't just do residential floor care. For business's we strip and wax VCT ( Vinyl Composite Tile), Clean and Restore man-made and stone tile as well as carpet. We can set up a maintenance plan to fit your needs. We offer special rates to forum members who own a business or know someone that does. Just mention the PFF when you call.

"If you walk on it. We clean it!"


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you service Fort Walton?</p>


----------

